# Im looking for a new bow, suggestions?????????????



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

So with my x-mas money im looking to trade in my current bow and use that money + x-mas money to get a bow. I shot a used Limbsaver Deadzone 30 and i really liked the feel of it, very balanced and smooth. Any other suggestions?? i want a cheaper bow btw.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

check out cabelas.com
they have some deals running right now.
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...91680;cat104693580;cat104235480&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I think diamond make some really nice bows for the money. Also check out bowtech, hoyt, and to some extent PSE's mid range bows...shoot all of them you can and let the bow pick you.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd shoot them all and see what you like, the shop won't give much trade-in values for used bows... So keep that in mind


----------



## jacobrando (Nov 15, 2011)

I shoot a Pse brute with a custom string . It's quiet,smooth, accurate and cheap. Got mine with truglo 4 pin sights, whisker biscuit , truglo quiver and stabilizer for $400 brand new.


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Look at Ben Peason bows. Very smooth draw as well as a great price. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

check out the bowtech assassin. great bow plus it comes fully equipped for $599


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys !


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

how much is cheap and whats you draw weight and length


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

cheap is like no more than 500 probablly, maybe a little more. and my draw weight is 60 # and 29 or 30 inch draw length


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

you can get a 2011 bow madness mp for for 430 on cabelas .com


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Would that be a solid upgrade from my martin trophyhunter


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

PSE Vendetta XS New in Box $499.00 + $15.00 shipping.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/PSE-Vendett...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab20f6915


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

mathews switchback xt goes for 400-450 bare bow 600 fully set up


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I know that im gettin the z7 extreme or the z7 magnum tomarrow or tuesday, but they are a lil pricey... :cool2:


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

pse bowmadness


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rytera alien x. awsome bow and such a smooth draw cycle.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Look for a used elite hunter. You can get one for a decent price on here.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

what are you looking for as to what kind of bow. do you want a target bow or a hunting bow. a fast bow or a silky smooth bow.
and if u want to only buy brand new, then u have a narrower selection, u got to narrow it down a little first.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ArcheryTalk classifieds. :thumb:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it all depends on a lot of factors. What do you plan to do with this bow? Just hunting? Maybe some target shooting? When I buy a bow, a LOT of what I look at is ATA. So anything under about 35 to me is out of the question. But for you, that may not be as big a deal. I will say, however, that because of your long draw length, I would RECOMMEND (not a solid rule) that you look at a bow that's a bit longer. A bigger bow (vertically) should hold better for you, and the string angle should be more comfortable than a really short bow, like in the 30-32" range. With that in mind, I'd look into a Bow Madness XL. That bow has won more 3D shoots than any other I can think of- maybe a Monster. If a short bow is no problem, try the Assassin. My shop has sold more of those than I can count this year, and there's a reason for it. But keep in mind, you have a large dl, so it might not feel comfortable. One other thing I'd suggest is to take a look on the Classifieds for something used and cheep. Maybe a Maxxis 35, Alpha Max 35, Vector 35, something like that.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

If i were to suggest a bow, I would suggest a used Elite Z28 or GT500. You can get a used 2010 for around 450.. Great bows for every use.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im looking for a hunting bow not a target bow. i want a smooth bow that can put up decent speed. thanks guys


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i really do like PSE bows, so what would you suggest for a PSE bow?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

the brute or the bowmaddness


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if u wanted a few more bows in that list.
if you want a smooth shooting bow I would have to say the Z7 to me is a super smooth shooting bow, as well as the EZ7, the Z7 magnum is a little longer (32" ata instead of 30") and a little faster but stil pretty smooth.
if you want a fast bow but still has some manners a Monster 7/MR7 would be a good bow especially for 3-d since they do hold really well and the Monster 7 has smoother mods on them than a Monster or Monster XLR8. now if u want all out speed but still accurate a Monster will do great and u can put Monster 7 mods on it (have to be 1" longer than draw length for them to fit since the brac height difference) and it will draw pretty smooth and still shoot really fast.
and of course a Monster XLR8 is a scary fast bow. my dad has an XLR8 at 76# 30" with a 395 grain arrow shooting 365-370fps and is 1 pin to 40 yards.
my monster w/ regular Monster mods at 27.5" at 70# with a 420 grain arrow will shoot 1 pin to 30 yards but idk what speed its shooting, I'm guessing around 320 fps.

Hoyts bows are also great, a Hoyt Alphamax 32 or 35 is a great bow as well as the Maxxis 32 and 35. theres tons of good bows out there its all just personal preference. some will tell u all mathews like I lean towards mainly because they support missionaries and are a Christian company, and some will tell u all Hoyt, or PSE, or whatever the brand is. u just gotta shoot them or get good reviews on them and see if its the kind of bow u are looking for.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

MartinHunter12 said:


> i really do like PSE bows, so what would you suggest for a PSE bow?


 Brute x or bow madness 3g
the bow madness xs is practicably the same as the brute x for 100 dollars more.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

i would try looking for a mathews. they shoot great and are really smooth and quiet. the only thing is it would have to be used cause they do get pricey.
i just ordered my heli-m for 850 plus tax


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

athens accoplice, really smooth


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

PAxDEERxSLAYER said:


> i would try looking for a mathews. they shoot great and are really smooth and quiet. the only thing is it would have to be used cause they do get pricey.
> i just ordered my heli-m for 850 plus tax


Mine was a lil cheaper than that, it was around 800 including taxes, but i got mine from a local shop


----------



## qbrogers10 (Oct 10, 2009)

what's wrong with what you've got......"if it ain't broke don't fix it" (Dad)...


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

just want a change^


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> Mine was a lil cheaper than that, it was around 800 including taxes, but i got mine from a local shop


your lucky man. that was the cheaper of the 2 mathews dealers we got here. the other dealer was 900 plus tax


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

on ebay the bear attack is runnin about $365 new. very smooth fast and accurate bow


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah i saw that, thanks for the input


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

PAxDEERxSLAYER said:


> your lucky man. that was the cheaper of the 2 mathews dealers we got here. the other dealer was 900 plus tax



They have the z7 magnum for the same price as the Helim and the z7 extreme is only $698


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

check out the classifieds on here, and agree, check out the elites!


----------



## HISCRAMENESS (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a set up ready to go Elite Hunter for sale in the classifieds...Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

bowtechman88 said:


> check out the bowtech assassin. great bow plus it comes fully equipped for $599


Yah i love my Bowtech Assassin. and you can get'em used for $500 dollars my brother got his for $450 with the RAK stab and it was only shot 10 times at the bowshop!!!
I'd suggest lookin into it and shootin it and deciding if you like it


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

HISCRAMENESS said:


> I have a set up ready to go Elite Hunter for sale in the classifieds...Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


Whats the price?


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Try finding a hoyt rampage or something. It isnt a "top of the line" bow but not a cheap one either. I have one and love it!


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

I think so MANY people get caught up in the name when shooting bows. I was a Mathews guy by heart, but yet that was the only bow I had ever shot. I went out and shot Bowtech, Elite, Hoyt, Diamond, Mission, PSE, Darton, New Breed, Bear, etc. To say the least I have a 2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo on the way. For being a bow with a 6" BH the draw cycle is VERY smooth with the RKT cams.


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

PSE Nova NI, It's a great cheap bow pleanty of adjustment room and it's realativly fast, single cam design.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Look at the new line of ROSS bows! rossarchery.com They have several new hunting bows.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Pse has some nice bows for a good price the brute for example is only 399.


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

New breed has some sweet bows


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

I have the diamond razor edge and it is great it has a 18-29"dl and30-60lb dw I havent had any problems withit yet.I think you'll like it.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Razor edge, craze, menace go shoot them and decide. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

